# Childrin r skary



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't misspell, that's how it is on this site. 
http://www.skary.net/

This movie is cute:
http://www.skary.net/movies/candymovie.html


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link ! I really liked it.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That was a very sad little movie! Poor little girl!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I enjoyed that! Thank you!


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Aw, that's cute! I guess, in a morbid way. Teach these people to buy the damn candy!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

That is adorable! Love it! *evil grin*


----------

